# Leaving Philippines For Good



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello, I am going leave the Phils for good and going back to America. I am trying to find info on all the requirements I need to have so they will let me board the plane. I know I need a PRC or anitgen test negative results of course. 
So far I have downloaded an Travel Declaration and Acceptance of Terms and Risk Form, and the CDC's Attachment A: Combined Passenger Disclosure and Attestation to the United States of America.
What I am unsure about is the Travel Pass and if I need it can I get it at the airport or do I have to go to the BI in Manila and what requirements will they need ?
I have an ARC card that is still valid. Or should I just find a travel agent and let them help me by doing all the paperwork.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

things are so cheap there. I would use a travel agency and let them do the work.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ldwand said:


> Hello, I am going leave the Phils for good and going back to America. I am trying to find info on all the requirements I need to have so they will let me board the plane. I know I need a PRC or anitgen test negative results of course.
> So far I have downloaded an Travel Declaration and Acceptance of Terms and Risk Form, and the CDC's Attachment A: Combined Passenger Disclosure and Attestation to the United States of America.
> What I am unsure about is the Travel Pass and if I need it can I get it at the airport or do I have to go to the BI in Manila and what requirements will they need ?
> I have an ARC card that is still valid. Or should I just find a travel agent and let them help me by doing all the paperwork.


It's rediculous isn't it, it us almost like you get trapped here with fee's.

Are you a 13a Permanent Resident? If so have you performed you're annual check ins? And if you have, there will be a fee charge in pesos and don't forget to turn over your ACR card or you'll be stuck with fee's if you want to return.

It's been a long time since I've traveled but there was the Airport tax of 500 pesos and then I had to pay 3000 pesos for my Immigration fee in pesos.

I don't see why you can't do this on your own, hopefully we'll hear from other member's that travel frequently.

Late entry, found some more information so I wonder if the is Travle Pass is for SRRV holders because it says SELECT ACR card holders?
Press release from the PBI website

More information on requirements List of requirements and location for Travel Pass

You might be able to get this question answered with a phone call or message from the PBI Facebook website or by just going into the Main Office. Official PBI Facebook account for messaging or phone numbers


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

ldwand said:


> Hello, I am going leave the Phils for good and going back to America. I am trying to find info on all the requirements I need to have so they will let me board the plane. I know I need a PRC or anitgen test negative results of course.
> So far I have downloaded an Travel Declaration and Acceptance of Terms and Risk Form, and the CDC's Attachment A: Combined Passenger Disclosure and Attestation to the United States of America.
> What I am unsure about is the Travel Pass and if I need it can I get it at the airport or do I have to go to the BI in Manila and what requirements will they need ?
> I have an ARC card that is still valid. Or should I just find a travel agent and let them help me by doing all the paperwork.


I'm an ACR card holder, and when I left the Philippines a few months back, I had to first get a type of Covid test called a rRT_PCR test. (Yes, that is how they spelled it.) From what I recall, the test has to show that you're Covid free, and the results of the test cannot be any older than 12 hours before your gate time. Also, I had to pay around 3,700 Pesos at the Cebu International airport, and then a little bit more at the airport in Manila. Also, be careful where you get your Covid test done, because a lot of the clinics won't be able to get your test results to you in time for you to make your flight. I got my test done at a testing facility in Cebu City called Biopath Clinical Diagnostics Inc.,-AFRIMS Ground floor, CAP building Jones Avenue Cebu City 6000. I cannot remember how much the test at Biopath cost, but I think it was around 3,000 Pesos, and maybe we tipped a few people along the way to help speed things along. I would have 5,000 Pesos on you when you go to take your Covid test, just to make sure.

Also, you might want to check with your airline, too see if they can recommend Covid testing facility, and to see if any of the rules have changed since I flew out. I think I read somewhere that the results of the Covid test can now be up to 24 hours old at the time you are boarding your flight, but I would check with the airline to find out if that is accurate or now.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I had to pay a tax when leaving the Philippines in Davao city. There was a special line to get into so I could pay the tax. I don't remember how much it was then. i guess they are still charging a person to leave. You can enter free but pay to leave. hahahhaha

art


----------



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

art1946 said:


> I had to pay a tax when leaving the Philippines in Davao city. There was a special line to get into so I could pay the tax. I don't remember how much it was then. i guess they are still charging a person to leave. You can enter free but pay to leave. hahahhaha
> 
> art


It's like the Hotel California 😆 

As for things being cheap here, you have to be joking, so far only fuel and a haircut are cheaper than the UK.


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

If your permanent resident you will pay at immigration around 2800 peso to hold your visa for one year at the airport


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

there was a leaving tax from the Philippines. I have been there over 8 times. I would have to go into a different line to pay the tax for leaving. 

art


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

N


art1946 said:


> there was a leaving tax from the Philippines. I have been there over 8 times. I would have to go into a different line to pay the tax for leaving.
> 
> art


Not for tourists, as it is now included in the airline ticket.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh that is good to know. 

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

When I was there I could rent an apartment for about $300 a month. 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> When I was there I could rent an apartment for about $300 a month.
> 
> art


That's expensive Art, did it come with a pool and Jacuzzi plus maid service?

What I'm trying to say is, that's not worth bragging about if not. If you don't live near any major city an average apartment shouldn't be more than 5000 pesos ir $100 USD so be careful the partner also could be soaking you.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

mark,

I don't know where you get that information. I live in Tagum City for over a year. I had a 2 bedroom 1 bath apartment. It cost me I think around $300 to $350 a month. the electric was included. It was in the city proper. Not out in the country with cows and pigs sleeping with me hahahahahha

I bought all the furnishings in the NCCC mall there. They hauled all the furniture to the apartment and broke the computer desk and would not replace it.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

One bed units out of Manila start at $80-100.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> mark,
> 
> I don't know where you get that information. I live in Tagum City for over a year. I had a 2 bedroom 1 bath apartment. It cost me I think around $300 to $350 a month. the electric was included. It was in the city proper. Not out in the country with cows and pigs sleeping with me hahahahahha
> 
> ...


Art, you might as well get your own condo unit for that price at least you'll own it and can rent it out yourself.

Fellow Expats, please don't get stuck renting and paying this much it's still the Philippines, unless your a big spender, it appears some are blessed with large pensions and so I still recommend buying a condo, heck you could work out your SRRV with the purchase of the condo through a PRA and bank that works in conjunction with the PRA.

My gosh you could live at a resort with pool for less or near the same price and not worry about contracts.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> One bed units out of Manila start at $80-100.


 I suppouse can call it Studio type appartment, There are such for 3000pesos per month in e g Puerto Princesa.


M.C.A. said:


> Fellow Expats, please don't get stuck renting and paying this much it's still the Philippines, unless your a big spender, it appears some are blessed with large pensions and so I still recommend buying a condo, heck you could work out your SRRV with the purchase of the condo through a PRA and bank that works in conjunction with the PRA.


 Yes because why having money stucked not used...?
I mean when having such SRRV investable amounts.

(Although I wouldnt because I want to live rural). 

There is SIRV alternative though, higher amount but more types of investments allowed, which have possibilities to be used rural too.



M.C.A. said:


> My gosh you could live at a resort with pool for less or near the same price and not worry about contracts.


 I dont know if still, but during covid there have been whole small resorts for sale so cheap so whole could be got very cheap so possible to chose to live in WHOLE yourself for low cost  
As known there are restrictions against foreigner owning, but a resort can be seen as a business, 
/which foreigners SURE can own 40 % of
/if at leased land then foreigner can own whole
/and some say tourist businesses as e g resorts can be counted as "export business" if at least 60 % of the income come from foreign tourists and foreigners can own WHOLE such. 
This got me thinking - Are foreigners living in Phils at "tourist visa" (not the official name) counted as tourists or not? If so its much easier to fullfil the minimum 60 % rule...


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

art1946 said:


> there was a leaving tax from the Philippines. I have been there over 8 times. I would have to go into a different line to pay the tax for leaving.
> 
> art


The last time I left the Philippines the tax was included in my ticket


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jwadams892 said:


> The last time I left the Philippines the tax was included in my ticket


It depends on the airport, Manila has had it included for many years, Clark since 1st April this year.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

art1946 said:


> I had to pay a tax when leaving the Philippines in Davao city. There was a special line to get into so I could pay the tax. I don't remember how much it was then. i guess they are still charging a person to leave. You can enter free but pay to leave. hahahhaha
> 
> art


It was 748 php when I left two days ago.


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> I suppouse can call it Studio type appartment, There are such for 3000pesos per month in e g Puerto Princesa.
> Yes because why having money stucked not used...?
> I mean when having such SRRV investable amounts.
> 
> ...


The problem is,even if you do build or buy a resort you have to lease the waterfront from the Government, the real problem is getting a permit to open it, I know two Filipinos who both built resorts but are unable to secure a permit, it has been over 10 years, it is a political situation is all I can figure


AppalachianBiker said:


> It was 748 php when I left two days ago.


There is a way to leave for free, but most expats are not up to it, I did a few years ago,not to actually leave for good, I had a friend in Malaysia who had some motorcycle parts I wanted, but the cost to fly them no way, so I find out that I can go by boat and get 100 k free so I go to Zamboanga get my ticket go to board, immigration ask where I am going, I say Sandakan Malaysia, I am prepared to pay exit fee and all that, he says no fees it is a BIMP-EAGA country, I find out later the fees have been suspended, and that suspension has been renewed in 2018 for 5 years so if your in for adventure you have some time left, you can fly out of Kuala Lumpur no restrictions after your boat ride


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary,

I think you are right about paying tax when leaving. I do remember the tax was included in my ticket when leaving from Manila airport. In Davao it was different. I had to pay the tax separate.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey gary,
> 
> I think you are right about paying tax when leaving. I do remember the tax was included in my ticket when leaving from Manila airport. In Davao it was different. I had to pay the tax separate.
> 
> art


Yes the airport tax was always paid at a kiosk before immigration but was at Manila integrated into the ticket 15-20 years ago. You used to also pay a smaller amount for internal flights. The other airports are gradually catching up. Don't confuse this with tbe travel tax which is completely different. My wife a!ways uses her British passport to avoid it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

jwadams892 said:


> The problem is,even if you do build or buy a resort you have to lease the waterfront from the Government


 Yes, but goes for ALL shores undepending of if its resort or not.
But if I would want a beach, then I would solve that problem by chosing location where people go to OTHER beaches  by biger sand beaches or easier access. (I know of some such which probably never will get any visitor.)



jwadams892 said:


> the real problem is getting a permit to open it, I know two Filipinos who both built resorts but are unable to secure a permit, it has been over 10 years, it is a political situation is all I can figure


Well. If it would have been me, I would use whole myself, if I can afford to use whole and if I wouldnt, then I wouldnt buy it because I dont want to have neither a resort nor close neighbours 
(E g one, which was for sale rather cheap (compared to a big villa) a while ago, has reception, lounch, kitchen and eating space which can be used whole private easy and I suppouse no big problem to use the rent out rooms private neigher, they just have better locks than inside a common villa.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

in 11 yrs i never paid over 150 a month for 2 br 2 bathroom and that was high. Last house i rented...2 br in its own gated compound i paid 3000 php a month.....that wasnt bad.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey lefties

WOW! that seems cheap. I lived in Tagum city proper and I am not sure but i paid about $250 a month plus electric and water. I don't know where all these cheap places are at. I can't remember the other place I lived at how much it cost. then I had to pay for internet service also. I don't know if the landlord charged me more since I was a foreigner or not. 

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Paying tax when leaving I guess is different at airports. I can't remember what i paid when leaving manila airport. then I left cebu airport and Davao airport. I think I had to pay separate tax there. That was 10 years ago.
art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Even pilipino have to pay taxes to leave....my son is dual citizen and i have to pay for him too.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

The only place i know where rent is high is dumaghete because of the foreigners there. Well,Makati also ...I lived in metro manila (Quezon City)3 yrs and could rent nice 2 story gated 3 b.r. new build in executive subdivision for 160 bucks also


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah lefties

but i had to pay electric and water plus rent. I think it added up to about $300 a month. that was 10 years ago when I live in Tagum city. I lived in the main part of town. I didn't live out in the country. Like i said maybe the owner charged more because they knew I was a foreigner. I never question them. 

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

art1946 said:


> Yeah lefties
> 
> but i had to pay electric and water plus rent. I think it added up to about $300 a month. that was 10 years ago when I live in Tagum city. I lived in the main part of town. I didn't live out in the country. Like i said maybe the owner charged more because they knew I was a foreigner. I never question them.
> 
> art


When dealing with filipino people you need to bargain ,its their way. You say tawad tawad po...that means bargain with me. I have to tell you,,speaking Tagalog saved me ALOT of money.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey lefties---

you are right about bargaining with them. I didn't know that 10 years ago. the owner of the apartment knew i was moving in with my filipino GF. So I guess they gouged me from what i am told. I never thought $300 was a lot in city proper.

that included electric and water. I never thought it was to bad. Heck, the electric was about $60 a month. the internet cost was about $60 a month I think.

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dont feel bad about it Art,we have all been skinned by filipino people. They are taught since birth.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lefties,

Well, my first mistake was letting the landlord know I was moving into the apartment. I talked to them. I should have let my gf handle all of the transactions. hahahahha

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

art1946 said:


> hey Lefties,
> 
> Well, my first mistake was letting the landlord know I was moving into the apartment. I talked to them. I should have let my gf handle all of the transactions. hahahahha
> 
> art


Youre right,a time when hiding would have been prudent!!!!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey lefties

we live and learn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

We do or we dont survive....Yup you are right!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> We do or we dont survive....Yup you are right!!


Art...if u look in my photo album at my pics of my place with pool,,fruit trees etc that was about 60 usd per month...page 5 top middle


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey lefties

i could have rented a place out of town much cheaper, but I am what they call a city dweller. I do like my conveniences of stores near by and like I said I am sure the owner gouged me on price. I didn't know that back then. hahahahha

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I lived there for about a year before coming back to the states. It was a nice apartment. No MAID service. hahahahha

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

After 11 on and off I got tired of it. Just the stress of constantly having to protect myself in all things. My son loves usa and doesnt want to go back.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey lefties
> 
> i could have rented a place out of town much cheaper, but I am what they call a city dweller. I do like my conveniences of stores near by and like I said I am sure the owner gouged me on price. I didn't know that back then. hahahahha
> 
> art


Art when you mentioned that the electricity and internet were included in the deal then it became a package deal so not only rent but other utilities and actually not a bad deal but I think you were paying the total cost of the internet for the building.

Conveniences are important and a money saver also, the costs of transportation can add up plus distances can wear you down.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

mark

I had to pay rent, water and electric for the apartment. the lease was in my GF's name. the internet was separate. the owner knew I was paying for the place. I went to NCCC mall in Tagum city to get internet. The apartment was small but nice. It had 2 bedrooms and 1 bath. I had an instant heater installed in the shower. I lived 2 blocks off of national Hwy.

I bought most of my things at Citi Hardware in tagum city. Tagum city was a 1st class city so I think things cost more then a 3rd class city.

Art


----------

